#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Resources for Teachers >  >  Websites for the elementary classroom

## hillbilly

In the classroom I limit the websites that my elementary students can explore. Here are a few.

Kids' Games, Animals, Photos, Stories, and More -- National Geographic Kids

An excellent typing game.
BBC - Schools - Dance Mat Typing - Home

Kids Games, Kids Movies, Kids Music, and More - Yahoo! Kids

Discovery Kids :: Home Page :: Discovery Kids

Various subject games. Students enjoy the Math games.
FunBrain.com - The Internet's #1 Education Site for K-8 Kids and Teachers

The kids love this one, plus it makes a difference.
FreeRice

----------


## baldrick

for kids ( and teak door posters ) to learn to read

Learn to Read at Starfall - teaching comprehension and phonics

----------

